

JabbR - Collaborative chat done right - dchristiansen
http://davidfowl.github.io/JabbR/

======
loevborg
Am I missing something or is "collaborative chat" a pleonasm? Unless you count
monologues as valid use cases for a chat application...

~~~
davepermen
means it's not 1:1 chat mainly, like skype, msn or similar. it's many rooms
with many people, mainly. like irc

------
255martyn
How does this compare to hipchat? It looks very similar.

~~~
casca
Hipchat is hosted and you pay them monthly. This has the ASP.net source that
you can host yourself.

~~~
philliphaydon
It runs on Mono too.

------
_ed_
why not simply use jabber and its buildin conference rooms? i don't see the
point to use a web app (which normaly runs in a web browser) to chat. a
standalone chat application/programm can better fit the usage of its user.
notifications from a website are ignored or annoys the hell out of me.

------
actionthomas
It's irc on steroids. Very cool.

------
dragondilesh
Why not use irc?

~~~
philliphaydon
Why use irc?

~~~
Shorel
Irc clients are faster and more featured than web apps.

Also, you can have bots.

~~~
philliphaydon
'faster' is subjective.

There really isn't much IRC does that you can't do with JabbR.

